# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Вертолёт Ка-27 и машины на его базе

## Алеут

Звено Ка-29 и эскадренный миноносец "Стойкий", фото из журнала "Советский Воин", 1989 г.

----------


## Алеут

Ка-29 с 30-мм пушкой 2А42:

----------


## Алеут

Ка-27ПК

----------


## Fencer

> Ка-27ПК


Опытный "противокатерный"?А есть у кого про него что-нибудь?

----------


## Fencer

Ка-27ПС Реестр Як-38 | Страница 40 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## FLOGGER

И здесь решил подсуетиться...

----------


## An-Z

> Опытный "противокатерный"?А есть у кого про него что-нибудь?


Только, то что на нем отработана установка 2А42 по левому ботру

----------


## FLOGGER

> И здесь решил подсуетиться...


Она же...
 

P.S. Прошу прощения, на втором, особенно, снимке видны поднятые в воздух всякие ошметки... Не заметил, когда готовил снимок, не убрал в ФШ.

----------


## OKA

"Ка-27 и Ка-29 в Ейске"

codename_it: Ка-25, Ка-27 и Ка-29 в Ейске.

----------


## OKA

"Кадры российских учений ко Дню морской авиации ВМФ Телеканал ЗВЕЗДА"

----------


## OKA

Ка-27  в Севастополе на репетиции парада в честь Дня ВМФ : 

    

Много фото здесь : 

Matrix

День Флота 2015: Празднование в Севастополе +Фотогалерея • Sevastopol.info


"Прокисший" "Раструб" cегодня :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rJ5...ature=youtu.be




Ещё видео стрельб : 

http://forum.sevastopol.info/viewtop...8882#p22448882

----------


## Карабас-Барабас



----------


## OKA

"30.10.2015 (14:33) Экипажи противолодочных вертолетов Балтийского флота выполнили бомбометания по субмарине условного противника

В рамках проведения внезапной проверки боевой готовности соединений морской авиации и противовоздушной обороны Балтийского флота экипажи противолодочных вертолетов Ка-27ПЛ отработали комплекс задач по поиску, обнаружению, классификации подводной лодки условного противника, слежению за ней, а также противодействию с применением различных комплексов противолодочного вооружения.

По замыслу учения, в одном из полигонов боевой подготовки Балтийского флота была обнаружена иностранная подводная лодка, осуществлявшая слежение за группировкой кораблей. 

В заданный район для поиска и противодействия подводной лодке условного противника были направлены вертолеты морской авиации Ка-27ПЛ. Летные экипажи с помощью радиолокационных и гидроакустических средств обнаружили субмарину и уничтожили имитирующую подлодку мишень авиабомбами.

Полеты и практическое бомбометание  выполнялись по установленному маршруту над акваторией морского полигона Балтийского флота. 

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Экипажи противолодочных вертолетов Балтийского флота выполнили бомбометания по субмарине условного противника : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Avia M

"Потолок". Имеется "спирт" и "кто я" (тумблер)... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> "Потолок". Имеется "спирт" и "кто я" (тумблер)...


Остекление вроде не 27?  ))



http://karopka.ru/community/user/9713/?MODEL=259767

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;137213]Остекление вроде не 27?  ))


Возможно обознался...

----------


## OKA

"..Kадры учений вертолетчиков ВМФ на Камчатке "

----------


## Fencer

ЛИС КумАПП,14 декабря 2008 года.

----------


## Fencer

ЛИС КумАПП,09 ноября 2013 года.

----------


## OKA

Несколько странно смотрится, но о работе ПС даёт представление))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Отработка посадки на палубу корабля вертолетов Ка-31 и Ка-28 ВМС НОАК. 5 февраля 2017 года "

     

Отработка посадки на палубу корабля вертолетов Ка-31 и Ка-28 ВМС НОАК. 5 февраля 2017 года: dambiev

----------


## OKA

Ка-31 на "Викре" :

----------


## OKA

"В Севастополе отремонтированы два вертолета Ка-29    bmpd        April 18th, 2:25

    На веб-ресурсе https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...3#post-2036182   опубликованы фотографии двух транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ка-29 Морской авиации ВМФ России, завершивших капитально-восстановительный ремонт на ГУП "Севастопольское авиаремонтное предприятие" (САП) в Севастополе и получивших новую окраску.

    Вертолеты имеют желтые бортовые номера "69" (регистрационный номер RF-19441) и "70" (регистрационный номер RF-19442) и, предположительно войдут в состав авиации Черноморского флота, в составе которой, видимо, станут первыми летными Ка-29 за длительное время. Оба вертолета поступили в ремонт на САП в 2015 году, предположительно с хранения в Каче.


    Завершенный капитально-восстановительным ремонтом на ГУП "Севастопольское авиаремонтное предприятие" (САП) вертолет Ка-29 (бортовой номер "70 желтый", регистрационный номер RF-19442) авиации Черноморского флота. Севастополь, апрель 2017 года (с) SAP / aviaforum.ru


    Напомним, что фотоснимок первого завершившего ремонт на САП вертолета Ка-29 (в еще неокрашенном виде) появился еще в декабре 2016 года. Тогда это вертолет был идентифицирован как борт с заводским номером 52350047121804 и серийным номером 079-03 (бывший бортовой номер "70 красный" из Качи), и, видимо, он является одним из двух теперь предъявленных в окрашенном виде вертолетов.

    21 декабря 2016 года Морской авиации ВМФ России были также переданы шесть вертолетов Ка-29, прошедших капитальный ремонт на АО "Кумертауское авиационное производственное предприятие".

    На ноябрь 2016 года в летном состоянии в ВМФ России находились только четыре вертолета Ка-29 - две машины с бортовыми номерами "38 желтый" (регистрационный номер RF-34194) и "39 желтый" (регистрационный номер RF-34188), эксплуатирующиеся в 859-м Центре боевого применения и подготовки лётного состава Морской авиации ВМФ России в Ейске, а также вертолеты Ка-29 с бортовыми номерами "23 красный" и "75 красный" в составе авиации Северного флота.


    Завершенный капитально-восстановительным ремонтом на ГУП "Севастопольское авиаремонтное предприятие" (САП) вертолет Ка-29 (бортовой номер "69 желтый", регистрационный номер RF-19441) авиации Черноморского флота. Севастополь, апрель 2017 года (с) SAP / aviaforum.ru"

В Севастополе отремонтированы два вертолета Ка-29 - bmpd

----------


## OKA

Ка-27 Балтийского флота



https://www.facebook.com/14922523243...type=3&theater

----------


## OKA

"Визит БПК "Адмирал Виноградов" в Мьянму"


2016

Визит БПК "Адмирал Виноградов" в Мьянму: dambiev

----------


## OKA

Ka-28 Вьетнам :

----------


## OKA

Хама, Сирия.

  

https://twitter.com/DPRKJones/status/935529129486798854

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/wall-133441491_108573...d82d10be1f5dbe

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcrKFfLndtD/

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...93363125764096

  

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...78665838465025

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...28419758465025

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...84077494001664

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Тренажер Ка-27М


ЦНТУ «Динамика» :: Авиационные технологии :: В ЦНТУ «Динамика» впервые создан комплексный тренажер экипажа вертолета Ка-27М на динамической платформе

----------


## ZHeN

СПО нет ....?

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"  Фрегат «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Горшков» открыли для посещения в Циндао

   

Фрегат в составе отряда кораблей Северного флота ВМФ России  прибыл в порт Циндао в воскресенье для участия в военно-морском параде в честь 70-летия ВМС НОАК, в среду корабль с 9.00 по местному времени был открыт для публики..."

Красивые фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1590984.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

Ка-32Т RA-31011 57-07 31.03.87 г. 
Без аварийных баллонет.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

Елизово Ка-27ПС *RF-19691 Nº83*  (ранее Nº03)  https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/31719
https://www.flickr.com/photos/zhur-n...n/photostream/
https://es.mil.ru/es/estructura/fuer...msPhotoGallery
 

Ка-27ПС *Nº84  RF-19692*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/zhur-n...n/photostream/
  (ранее Nº04)

----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M  *RF-19063  Nº43*
https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...-27M/6093563/L




Ка-27ПС *RF-34187 №59* (ранее №29) БФ
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_28267




Ка-29 *№14* *RF-34193*  БФ
https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1040639.html



Ка-29 *№85* ТOФ

----------


## AMCXXL

Североморск-1 Ка-27М (34, 43), Ка-27ПЛ (44,45), Ка, 27ПС (51,53) и Ка-29 (Nº75) . Всего, 10 вертолетов на стоянке

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_29171


https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_29171

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M *RF-19181 Nº08* ,  Севастополь - Кача 
https://russianplanes.net/id281333

----------


## OKA

" Россия и Норвегия провели международные учения «Баренц-2021». Поисково-спасательные операции проходили в районе Варангер-фьорда в Баренцевом море. В мероприятии от российской стороны были задействованы: спасательный буксир «Николай Чикер», противолодочный самолнт Ил-38, а также вертолет Ка-27... ". 

https://murman.tv/news/russian-1/nov...ya-barenc-2021

Ещё :

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27ПЛ  *Nº62  RF-34139* TOФ , в Кневичи 
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10006573



видео Ка-27ПЛ *Nº66 RF-34129* TOФ , на борту Адмирала Виноградова (2017)
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...inogradov.webm




Ка-27ПС *Nº85  RF-19693*  TOФ (ранее *№05*)  

https://russianplanes.net/id284877

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M *Nº34  RF-19118*  СФ 
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9382030


Ка-27M *Nº14  RF-19190* ЧФ
https://twitter.com/I30mki/status/1141572154074398721


Ка-27M  *Nº40  RF-19196* БФ
https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...27-all-models/

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M *  RF-34172  Nº49* БФ


2:35

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-29 *Nº76  RF-34151*  TOФ - Елизово  (ранее *№86*)




Ка-29 *Nº71  RF-34147*  TOФ - Елизово
https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1129606.html

----------


## AMCXXL

TOФ - Елизово (2018)  Ка-27ПС *№05  RF-19694* ,  почти наверняка. 
теперь у него наверное синий борт, после того же ряда чисел
03 RF-19691, получен № 83 синий
04 RF-19692, получен № 84 синий
05 RF-19693, получен № 85 синий

3:05  https://youtu.be/lr5PrwjmM9Y

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M  *RF-19149  №29*  TOФ - Николаевка

https://youtu.be/Tko7nhSf2EI?t=131

----------


## Fencer

> Ка-29  *RF-19149  №29*  TOФ - Николаевка


Это Ка-27.

----------


## AMCXXL

> Это Ка-27.


ДА, это Ка-27М, с желтой бортом после модернизации.
В Николаевке борт красный, скоро его поменяют

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27ПС *RF--19678 №77* ТОФ  , 2013 год. не отображается в реестре RP
https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AndyM

Ка-27ПС RF-19678 №77 ТОФ

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27ПС *RF-93559 №35* Торжок

https://vk.com/photo-123538639_456408020

----------


## OKA

" Редкое фото Ка-32Т с бортовым EP-TRZ иранской авиакомпании Tara Airlines и его экипажа, погибших в катастрофе 11 августа 2006 г. при установке укрытия\базового лагеря альпинистов в горах.

https://msfi.ir/ArticleView/Index/15587 ". 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1030977.html

----------


## Fencer

Фотообзор Ка-27ПЛ б/н 03 в Жулянах https://karopka.ru/community/user/18...to/album/5249/

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M  *Nº48  RF-19191*
http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...elicopter.html

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-27M *Nº51 RF-19189* , БФ

https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...27-all-models/



Ка-27ПС *Nº58 RF-34185*  (Ранее Nº28) , БФ

https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...27-all-models/

----------


## AMCXXL

Ка-29 *Nº18* *RF-34190* , БФ



Ка-27ПС ТОФ *Nº86* *RF-19694*  (Ранее Nº06)
Регистрация 0:45  https://youtu.be/EDTFhlWbMkM

----------


## AMCXXL

https://russianplanes.net/id301199

Ка-27M *RF-19119 Nº35* , Владивосток - Кневичи

----------


## Fencer

Ка-27 ПЛ — Винтокрылый убийца подводных лодок https://fotosn.ru/2019/03/30/%d0%ba%...%d1%85-%d0%bb/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306157

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307877

----------


## AMCXXL

https://russianplanes.net/id308102

----------

